# stone island



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone know any decents sites for stone island clothes real or very good copies


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

You don't actually wear that trash do you? Such a chavy make and the stuff does not even look good imo. Just screams council estate football thug wannabes to me!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> anyone know any decents sites for stone island clothes real or very good copies


 Tessuti, mainline menswear, selfridges, flannels... all the best clothing shops sell it.

Don't get fakes because then you'll be just like the people in the above post...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Stoneisland.com?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tessuti.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Prefer CP company myself but still like some Stone Island gear.

Wouldnt be seen dead in a fake though, no matter how good a copy it was. Couldn't give a f**k what anybody else thought, but If I knew it was snide I couldn't wear it.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Ha, original c**t wear.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

£90 for a tshirt!? £200 for a jumper!? No thanks, I wasn't born yesterday. :lol:


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> You don't actually wear that trash do you? Such a chavy make and the stuff does not even look good imo. Just screams *council estate football thug wannabes to me!! *


 You mean 95% of UKM members?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I prefer George by Asda


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Prefer CP company myself but still like some Stone Island gear.
> 
> Wouldnt be seen dead in a fake though, no matter how good a copy it was. Couldn't give a f**k what anybody else thought, but If I knew it was snide I couldn't wear it.


 I've always admired your principles and ethics bro...


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> £90 for a tshirt!? £200 for a jumper!? No thanks, I wasn't born yesterday. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lost it at asking for fakes & replicas, don't rock copies, if you can't afford the real. I wouldn't ask these sort of questions on UKM btw mate, most here, not a clue and rock peter storm pants and tommy Hilfiger jumpers. Stone island is a quality brand, it's been chavised, but not as much, because many can't afford genuine stone island, very council estate, with £3 - 400 on a jacket alone, eh? Polo Ralph Lauren label is hands down the worst chavised brand out there now, chavised is a understatement, that an EA7 knock me sick. Stone island is very nice clothing, to answer op, you won't find genuine stone island cheap, minimum £80 for a last season polo and £150 for a sweatshirt, jackets all £200+ check out Tessuti.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Starz said:


> Lost it at asking for fakes & replicas, don't rock copies, if you can't afford the real. I wouldn't ask these sort of questions on UKM btw mate, most here, not a clue and rock peter storm pants and tommy Hilfiger jumpers. Stone island is a quality brand, it's been chavised, but not as much, because many can't afford genuine stone island, very council estate, with £3 - 400 on a jacket alone, eh? Polo Ralph Lauren label is hands down the worst chavised brand out there now, chavised is a understatement, that an EA7 knock me sick. Stone island is very nice clothing, to answer op, you won't find genuine stone island cheap, minimum £80 for a last season polo and £150 for a sweatshirt, jackets all £200+ check out Tessuti.


 Each to their own, fella.

Im my opinion... It may be good quality, but it's vastly overpriced. I don't mind spending £200, but I expect something that's actually worth £200 in exchange.

Recently saw - on tv - an £85 Ralph Lauren polo put through the standard industry tests for wear, colour fastness, strength etc etc, all under the official lab conditions. It was outperformed entirely by one worth about £14 from Asda (or similar). Same guys tested waterproof jackets and an Aldi cheapo outperformed jackets worth many times more, including the brand leaders.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Each to their own, fella.
> 
> Im my opinion... It may be good quality, but it's vastly overpriced. I don't mind spending £200, but I expect something that's actually worth £200 in exchange.
> 
> Recently saw - on tv - an £85 Ralph Lauren polo put through the standard industry tests for wear, colour fastness, strength etc etc, all under the official lab conditions. It was outperformed entirely by one worth about £14 from Asda (or similar). Same guys tested waterproof jackets and an Aldi cheapo outperformed jackets worth many times more, including the brand leaders.


 Yeah, you're right mate, it is just the name & fabric you're paying for in fairness, not going to lie to you lol. some brands are going to be of good quality, but that's expected, you can of course, find any other kind of clothing, equally with just as good materials, that isn't going to be a designer brand.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

went into hugo boss shop and they saying in there that lacost is now chavy wear, and i got 2 grands worth i spent last year , oh well, but going back to stone island , i think it one of the best made clothing range


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Basically at those prices if you get caught wearing stone Island people will either think it's mickey mouse or they will be looking for the plastic security tag still attached because there's no way that c**t has paid 200 notes for a hat


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol is that the shity jumpers with the tacky yellow target logo hanging off he sleeve like it was sewn on by a spastic?

havent seen anyone in any of that gear who wasn't a bam.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ain't got a clue what half of this random southern slang means


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Wtf, just took a look, 185 quid for a pair of tracky bottoms, erm no thanks.

I think I'm getting ripped off when I have to pay 30 quid for a decent pair of shorts for the gym.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

barksie said:


> went into hugo boss shop and they saying in there that lacost is now chavy wear, and i got 2 grands worth i spent last year , oh well, but going back to stone island , i think it one of the best made clothing range


 Lacoste is terrible! Look like a car thief wearing that stuff lol. Lacoste with a stupid pair of Nike Air Max 95's...chav city

Stone Island, got a few decent looking t-shirts and an expensive Mirco Rep jacket. Some of theyre stuff does look cheap and is overpriced, same as CP Company.

have to be the right person to pull Stone Island off, if you young, spotty, wearing glasses and look about 16 you cant do it. And probably will be fake and looks terrible lol.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Ain't got a clue what half of this random southern slang means


 tssst batty boi

where ya from bruddafromanuvamuva


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Never seen a single item of stone island clothing I would want to buy for a 10th of the retail price


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Stoned island sounds like my kind of place


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> You mean 95% of UKM members?


 Plan B says chav stands for council housed and violent


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Ain't got a clue what half of this random southern slang means


 You're all fu**ing southerners to me unless you're a sheep shagger


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

TITO said:


> Plan B says chav stands for council housed and violent


 Who the fook is plan b?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Who the fook is plan b?


 He's the guy the cuck's wife is shagging


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Ain't got a clue what half of this random southern slang means


 Loads of tramps from boro, Newcastle, Leeds and especially Liverpool and Manchester and surrounding areas wear stone island thinking it's cool or makes them hard.

The clothing range looks like the 6 year old Asian girl wasn't paying attention when she just stuck the label on the sleeve with a button or two. Just such a council estate brand I don't know why anyone who has something about them would wish to dress in it


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Who the fook is plan b?


 More importantly where the fcuk is my 2nd belt? You should of had it out here and spit shined for me


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

barksie said:


> went into hugo boss shop and they saying in there that lacost is now chavy wear, and i got 2 grands worth i spent last year , oh well, but going back to stone island , i think it one of the best made clothing range


 Stone island

lyle and Scott

henri loyd

armani

cp company

Lacoste ect are all chavy makes the chav just take to a brand and jump all over it meaning nice decent folk can't associate with said brand unless they are oblivious to this and as a result they themselves look like a c**t.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> Stone island
> 
> lyle and Scott
> 
> ...


 Tbh i wear what I like.... Dont give a f**k if someone thinks it looks chavy. If I like it I wear it...

Workwear I wear a lot of Armarni, Burberry, Crombie, Boss and then I've got two tailored suits.

Casual/Going out: I wear everythign tbh, got cp company, stone island, armarni, lacoste, all saints, ralph, aquasctum, boss, replay, pretty green, patagonia, pyrenex, moncler etc.... list goes on tbh. If I see something I like regardless of the make ill buy it tbh...

Not being a dick but I always get complemented on dress sense and wouldn't class myself as a chav.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Tbh i wear what I like.... Dont give a f**k if someone thinks it looks chavy. If I like it I wear it...
> 
> Workwear I wear a lot of Armarni, Burberry, Crombie, Boss and then I've got two tailored suits.
> 
> ...


 Similar to me mate, I think it's the way that you wear the clothes which sets you apart from others.

i often get complimented on how well I dress and always look smart.

I like a lot of them brands but don't wear the items that are hugely printed across the middle etc

Most of the c**nts are the ones who think they can slag others off because of the clothes that they wear, pretty shallow and says a lot about that person, much more than the ones they are trying to belittle


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UlsterRugby said:


> Stone island
> 
> lyle and Scott
> 
> ...


 What clothes are people allowed to wear then for your high and mighty seal of approval??


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Tbh i wear what I like.... Dont give a f**k if someone thinks it looks chavy. If I like it I wear it...
> 
> Workwear I wear a lot of Armarni, Burberry, Crombie, Boss and then I've got two tailored suits.
> 
> ...


 Yeh I like boss stuff, got a few stone island bits too, mainly all saints tho, that tessuti is dangerous ain't it lol can spend a fortune in there! good job I don't live in Manchester or I would spend a fortune haha cos the one in Leeds is pretty s**t


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

TITO said:


> More importantly where the fcuk is my 2nd belt? You should of had it out here and spit shined for me


 I'd like to apologise, to absolutely nobody


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## pingug (Jan 8, 2016)

lots of decent quality clothes out there but these brands are the only ones recognised by other chav gear wearers so thats why they wear them , not because of quality or fashion, depends what you think is important, people with real money might see these brands as others see George at Asda, its all relative, if your only trying to impress another working class guy down the pub then its fine, invited onto Philip Greens boat then you will stick out as a chav, depends if you see that as an insult, wearing nice clothes to look successful is ok but paying for clothes you cant really afford to look successful then to most people you will look like an idiot


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Similar to me mate, I think it's the way that you wear the clothes which sets you apart from others.
> 
> i often get complimented on how well I dress and always look smart.
> 
> ...


 Same cu**s that call a watch a "time piece" because they want to feel above others :lol:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Davidjameskerr or real second hands off eBay. Never touch fakes they look awful.

also keep an eh on Black Friday.

also today van mildert are offering 20% off everything today too...


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> What clothes are people allowed to wear then for your high and mighty seal of approval??


 Where whatever you like. Don't need anyone's approval mate. You body build some may not like the look of that but that does not stop you. Just like I doubt you would stop wearing a brand because someone does not like it. I just think they look like shire but that's just my opinion, you may think the plain Paul smith and Tommy Hilfiger polo tops I wear plain and boring and would prefer crosshatch or AJ jeans or similar taking up the whole chest of a t shirt. Different strokes for different folks mate


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Same cu**s that call a watch a "time piece" because they want to feel above others :lol:


 Would you say the person who calls himself a body builder is a c**t instead of just saying they lift weights unless they compete?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UlsterRugby said:


> Where whatever you like. Don't need anyone's approval mate. You body build some may not like the look of that but that does not stop you. Just like I doubt you would stop wearing a brand because someone does not like it. I just think they look like shire but that's just my opinion, you may think the plain Paul smith and Tommy Hilfiger polo tops I wear plain and boring and would prefer crosshatch or AJ jeans or similar taking up the whole chest of a t shirt. Different strokes for different folks mate


 Vast majority of my designer clothes are all what I'd call timeless classics as in polo shirts with a small discreet brand on them, same as jumpers, jackets and shirts, and jeans that only have the brand on the rear leather label and belts that are also branded but would need to look closely at to see the name.

I agree different strokes but also a big difference is how you wear the clothes.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Vast majority of my designer clothes are all what I'd call timeless classics as in polo shirts with a small discreet brand on them, same as jumpers, jackets and shirts, and jeans that only have the brand on the rear leather label and belts that are also branded but would need to look closely at to see the name.
> 
> I agree different strokes but also a big difference is how you wear the clothes.


 Same as all my clobber by your description. For years I had loads of Ralph t shirts and jumpers but I've been staying away from Ralph past few years as I find its just very common now. I like the plain Paul smith polo tops and crew neck t shirts and have quite a few Tommy Hilfiger jumpers and t shirts with like you say very small logo on the left chest plus the slim fit in both Paul smith and Tommy wear well imo.

I have a mate mate who wears a few stone island coats we always rib him asking is he going to the terraces wearing it or going to kick off in the bar but it's just jokes about the brand. He actually wears it well and he has one coat in particular that looks nice but not £600 nice in my opinion. I tend to stick to a rab jacket or a Barbour coat in the winter and they wouldn't push £300 each never mind £600.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Some good stuff on Facebook too, there's a make called "father and sons" and they have some nice shirts


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Plate said:


> Some good stuff on Facebook too, there's a make called "father and sons" and they have some nice shirts


 Some of their stuff looks pretty good, modeled by blokes who obviously lift too which is handy for the those who are bigger than the avarage person


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

united said:


> Some of their stuff looks pretty good, modeled by blokes who obviously lift too which is handy for the those who are bigger than the avarage person


 Yeh, seem like ok prices too, not ordered owt yet tho think I'm gunna soon


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Where whatever you like. Don't need anyone's approval mate. You body build some may not like the look of that but that does not stop you. Just like I doubt you would stop wearing a brand because someone does not like it. I just think they look like shire but that's just my opinion, you may think the plain Paul smith and Tommy Hilfiger polo tops I wear plain and boring and would prefer crosshatch or AJ jeans or similar taking up the whole chest of a t shirt. Different strokes for different folks mate


 So Paul Smith and Tommy Hillfiger are less "chavy" than Stone Island and Lacoste. Lol heard it all now.

You sound very judgmental TBH. Never judge a book by it's cover as they say.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Plate said:


> Yeh, seem like ok prices too, not ordered owt yet tho think I'm gunna soon


 No me either to be honest


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> So Paul Smith and Tommy Hillfiger are less "chavy" than Stone Island and Lacoste. Lol heard it all now.
> 
> You sound very judgmental TBH. Never judge a book by it's cover as they say.


 He's just rustled mate, that's all.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> So Paul Smith and Tommy Hillfiger are less "chavy" than Stone Island and Lacoste. Lol heard it all now.
> 
> You sound very judgmental TBH. Never judge a book by it's cover as they say.


 Too me yes they are less chavy. Your May think they are more chavy brands that's up to you. Your opinion like mine is stone island and other brands I listed are chavy. Brands sold on websites like terracemenswear ect and worn by so called football thugs.

am I judgemental? Yes without doubt. I've always been the first to admit to anyone I'm a c**t.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

saw this on FB and pissed myself. Typical young lad who thinks a SI badge is a army medal lol.....

get in there son!...






another thing like makes me laugh with expensive clothing and status symbols, Canada Goose. Spend £800 on a jacket but no one realises theyre for Arctic conditions and designed for temperatures between minus 10 to 20 degress lol. Knew some lad from the working the doors, all his mates wearing expensive jackets, he noticed my Goose beanie, said oh ive just spent s**t loads on a jacket but cant wear it as its too hot lol. On about pissing your money away lol.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

If you've not booked your summer hols yet book up Turkey. Knock off copy everything out there. I cannot comment on quality personally as I've never brought any fake stuff but I hear the 2017 range of gear is extremely good quality. They are even doing the stone island flak range. Jumpers that are so thick they'll not only keep you warm, they'll stop a .762 round as well!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> saw this on FB and pissed myself. Typical young lad who thinks a SI badge is a army medal lol.....
> 
> get in there son!...
> 
> ...


 Fpmsl look at him facing the stone Island badge towards the mirror the whole time


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> saw this on FB and pissed myself. Typical young lad who thinks a SI badge is a army medal lol.....
> 
> get in there son!...


 No doubt he's watching his 'army's' back.


----------



## Armando Hill (Sep 25, 2017)

richardrahl said:


> £90 for a tshirt!? £200 for a jumper!? No thanks, I wasn't born yesterday. :lol:


 Hahhahaha, you are right.  But you can also get them for less on sites that resell them. Be that Amazon, eBay or sites specialized in selling clothes. Just make sure to know the difference between fakes and originals. There are many guides online on that. Here's one.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> £90 for a tshirt!? £200 for a jumper!? No thanks, I wasn't born yesterday. :lol:


 Back when I was 19 and running my areas green supply I sported a nice £600 stonie jacket. Was too big for me really but it kept me warm on those winter nights out on the blocks.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

sorry to say but where I am from, if your wearing stone island gear, your either a drug dealer or a wannabe gangster. As any one who worked hard to earn their money wouldnt be stupid enough to pay the ridiculous prices for it ! lol


----------

